# Google- Probiotics Reduce Stress-Induced Intestinal Flare-Ups, Study Finds - Science Daily (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Probiotics Reduce Stress-Induced Intestinal Flare-Ups, Study Finds*
*Science Daily (press release)*
Researchers revealed that while stress does not cause *IBS*, it does alter brain-gut interactions and induces the intestinal inflammation that often leads to severe or chronic belly pain, loss of appetite and diarrhea. Stress has a way of suppressing an *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------



## Dianaearnshaw (Feb 22, 2013)

A great book about the brain/gut connection - Gut and Psychology Syndrome by Natasha Campbell-McBride. A really good, fairly troublefree probiotic is live sauerkraut, Make it or buy it. Excellent for those who have problems with dairy,


----------

